# How to use the RIU FAQ



## sunni (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi gang I'll add what i know for now for help, granted not every feature works yet.
However , gunna try and make it a wee bit easier for you guys and gals!


*how to change my avatar:*
click your name on the top right hand corner and click "avatar" from the drop down menu
from there youre prompted to upload a new avatar!

How to upload photos
in the reply box click the circled picture
and enter your image url

  How to get to my subbed threads:
click your name on right hand corner, go to news feed
then on the left hand side click "watched threads"
 
 
After your click"watched threads" it will show you your subbed threads



I'll add more, as soon as possible.


----------



## sunni (Apr 7, 2014)

*Additional way to upload photos*
Click the upload a file button on the reply box
from there you can click full image or thumbnail


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 7, 2014)

I'd like this post, but my likes keep coming and going...lol...Doin' good work, sunni!


----------



## beuffer420 (Apr 7, 2014)

I don't even have a like button must be my iPad and I still can't upload certain pics I suck at this stuff to begin with so gonna take me a minute to get this new stuff


----------



## sunni (Apr 7, 2014)

beuffer420 said:


> I don't even have a like button must be my iPad and I still can't upload certain pics I suck at this stuff to begin with so gonna take me a minute to get this new stuff


ahhh ipad yeah that might cause some problems, were working on kinks for the computer website right now , just be patience even though i know you are. and we'll iron out allt he bugs


----------



## beuffer420 (Apr 7, 2014)

Ok or maybe I finally go buy something windows based but so far the pics a can upload are awesome I never could blow em up big and make em look all purrty like you Sunni and I don't know how to quote yet and I'm stoned so reading is at bare minimum lol


----------



## beuffer420 (Apr 7, 2014)

sunni said:


> ahhh ipad yeah that might cause some problems, were working on kinks for the computer website right now , just be patience even though i know you are. and we'll iron out allt he bugs


I fig it out


----------



## sunni (Apr 7, 2014)

beuffer420 said:


> Ok or maybe I finally go buy something windows based but so far the pics a can upload are awesome I never could blow em big and make me look all purrty like you Sunni and I don't know how to quote yet and I'm stoned so reading is at bare minimum lol


*HOW TO REPLY: *


----------



## Milovan (Apr 7, 2014)

beuffer420 said:


> I don't even have a like button must be my iPad and I still can't upload certain pics I suck at this stuff to begin with so gonna take me a minute to get this new stuff


Ditto.
It's nice to be a well known member here though!
Thank's for the recognition sunni and mods!


----------



## sunni (Apr 7, 2014)

*How to do a signature*
go to your name ont he right hand side, click "Signature"
and follow the steps here!


----------



## RL420 (Apr 7, 2014)

sunni said:


> *Additional way to upload photos*
> Click the upload a file button on the reply box
> from there you can click full image or thumbnail View attachment 3040146


This doesnt work for me, been trying since the site came up. gives me this error


----------



## sunni (Apr 7, 2014)

how big is your file? we have a limit.


----------



## RL420 (Apr 7, 2014)

1.96mb


----------



## sunni (Apr 7, 2014)

ok post to admin here http://rollitup.org/t/new-and-updated-rollitup.822552/ about how big it is, and he will work it out for you! cause i think its set to 10mb. but were still working out all the kinks,


----------



## RL420 (Apr 7, 2014)

sunni said:


> ok post to admin here http://rollitup.org/t/new-and-updated-rollitup.822552/ about how big it is, and he will work it out for you! cause i think its set to 10mb. but were still working out all the kinks,


ok man thanks for the info, just trying to help out make the site work, not trying to be a bugger


----------



## sunni (Apr 7, 2014)

RL420 said:


> ok man thanks for the info, just trying to help out make the site work, not trying to be a bugger


i know, its jsut odd its not working for you , cause it works for me, and alot of other people thats why im shooing you off to admin so maybe he can help you  cause he does the fixes i just show people how to do stuff


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 7, 2014)

can we embed videos on the new site sunni? just curious.. ty


----------



## sunni (Apr 7, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> can we embed videos on the new site sunni? just curious.. ty


Yes try this

*How to upload videos copy the link of the video by right hand clicking and pasting into the url box*


----------



## Popcorn900 (Apr 7, 2014)

RL420 said:


> This doesnt work for me, been trying since the site came up. gives me this error


Error'd out on me too so I had to link the images.


----------



## Admin (Apr 7, 2014)

Popcorn900 said:


> Error'd out on me too so I had to link the images.


still working on this error, will be fixed shortly


----------



## sunni (Apr 8, 2014)

*How to check a private message, now called conversations:*

Alternatively you can click "START A NEW CONVERSATION" on the right hand side of the black circle i made


----------



## Hookabelly (Apr 9, 2014)

Admins:

will you be bringing back the features previously attached to our avitars, so we don't have to click a separate action to see:

# of posts
member status
likes
where members are from

It was nice to just look over and see who's who…. (I know it's a lazy request . I think we will all end up liking the new site. Appreciate your hard work guys.


----------



## sunni (Apr 9, 2014)

hi hooka this thread is jsut for help on how to use basic site functions ask admin in his thread one up from mine in here, he will answer that!


----------



## Hookabelly (Apr 9, 2014)

oh, okay sorry


----------



## sunni (Apr 9, 2014)

no no its notproblem, just trying to direct you to the right place!


----------



## sunni (Apr 9, 2014)

*How to get to your "WATCHED THREADS*" called SUBBED threads before
go to the main forum page, clicked watched threads. and there you'll be brought to your subbed list of unread threads


----------



## sunni (Apr 9, 2014)

*How to FOLLOW someone, (we no longer have friends)*
go to the persons profile page
click follow right next to their name
 that persons posts are now going to appear in your "news feed"
found by going to your name on the right hand corner and clicking
"news feed"
 from there youre brought to a news feed page of posts and threads of people youre following so you can keep close contact with your friends !


----------



## sunni (Apr 9, 2014)

*How to MULTI QUOTE 

THIS one is very simple, all you need to do is hit reply, it will auto go into the reply box, reply to that specific person, than hit reply on the additional persons post you want to multi reply to 
and their post auto goes into your reply box and from there you can reply to them as well
HOORAY multiquote!*


----------



## Tone5500 (Apr 9, 2014)

Are you guys still working on the kinks to post pictures I'm using my iphone and it will let me select a file and bring it up but the. Just has two button a close and select file neither witch allows me to post pictures any help thanx


----------



## SxIstew (Apr 9, 2014)

sunni said:


> *How to check a private message, now called conversations:*
> View attachment 3041978
> Alternatively you can click "START A NEW CONVERSATION" on the right hand side of the black circle i made


Start New Conversations does not show up for me.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Apr 9, 2014)

Hey guys I can't add photos either  trying to add them from my photos in my iPad but no luck. It just loads but nothings there.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Apr 9, 2014)

Tone5500 said:


> Are you guys still working on the kinks to post pictures I'm using my iphone and it will let me select a file and bring it up but the. Just has two button a close and select file neither witch allows me to post pictures any help thanx


Exactly my problem.


----------



## sunni (Apr 9, 2014)

SxIstew said:


> Start New Conversations does not show up for me.


talk to admin in his thread in the support section might be a permission bug we need to fix


----------



## SxIstew (Apr 9, 2014)

sunni said:


> talk to admin in his thread in the support section might be a permission bug we need to fix


Will do that as soon as I get back home. Thanks.


----------



## joe macclennan (Apr 10, 2014)

I have such a dirty mind  


sunni said:


> *How to MULTI QUOTE
> 
> THIS one is very simple, all you need to do is hit reply, it will auto go into the reply box, reply to that specific person, than hit reply on the additional persons post you want to multi reply to
> and their post auto goes into your reply box and from there you can reply to them as well
> HOORAY multiquote!*


interesting...I tried to multiquote from different pages in another thread and it wouldn't do it. Like one post on one page and one post from another page. 

it did in this one though...hmmm. maybe I did something wrong last time?


----------



## TryN (Apr 10, 2014)

Ok ... With this new rollitup, how the heck do I PM someone?


----------



## joe macclennan (Apr 10, 2014)

read back through this thread it's in here somewhere. You need to " start a conversation" now instead of send pm


----------



## TryN (Apr 10, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> read back through this thread it's in here somewhere. You need to " start a conversation" now instead of send pm



WTF .... Looks like now I need reading glasses too ... Lol


----------



## sunni (Apr 10, 2014)

TryN said:


> WTF .... Looks like now I need reading glasses too ... Lol


hehe read through my posts, in this thread , if i havent answered your question ask away and ill respond as best as possible!


----------



## TryN (Apr 10, 2014)

Thanks Sunni! I just read Joe's reply ... Yup I need reading glasses! Guess I will have to edit my avatar and draw in some bifocals!


----------



## sunni (Apr 10, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> now I keep getting this
> *Sorry, you have been blocked*
> *You are unable to access rollitup.org*


for technical website help go to admin in his thread for help, this thread is strictly for basic website functions like posting pics, or how to reply to someone

try not to clog this one up too much guys and gals, i want people to read it to get help for basic website functions


----------



## MasonM (Apr 13, 2014)

I don't have the option to like comments, just to reply?


----------



## sunni (Apr 13, 2014)

We're fixing it


----------



## Admin (Apr 13, 2014)

To be able to like, create journals you need to become an established member : https://www.rollitup.org/resources/becoming-and-established-member.3/


----------



## SomeGuy (May 7, 2014)

We used to be able to bring up previously attached photos and use them in other posts. Is this a feature we lost? I try copying the image location and inserting the url through image button. This does not take at all.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 8, 2014)

Crickets....


----------



## sunni (May 8, 2014)

my appologies i work night shift so when you posted yesterday i was getting ready for than, than i worked 11 hours, and slept and now im here
as far as i know, we dont have a upload previous attachment photo service 

but you should indeed be able to insert url image below i have successfully copied an image location, are you sure youre doing it correctly?


----------



## Ra$p0tin (May 9, 2014)

sunni said:


> *Additional way to upload photos*
> Click the upload a file button on the reply box
> from there you can click full image or thumbnail View attachment 3040146


I don't seem to have an upload file button. Any suggestions?


----------



## sunni (May 9, 2014)

Ra$p0tin said:


> I don't seem to have an upload file button. Any suggestions?


are you on a phone or a computer?


----------



## SomeGuy (May 9, 2014)

Sunni,


when we used to attach we could see our previously uploaded image files and reuse them. So that feature is now gone correct? 

I have gone in to original posts in my thread and right clicked. Selected copy image location. Then pasted in the URL box you showed in a different thread/post. It just shows Red X. Direct copy and past posts do not work either.


----------



## sunni (May 9, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> Sunni,
> 
> 
> when we used to attach we could see our previously uploaded image files and reuse them. So that feature is now gone correct?
> ...


that feature is no longer available at this time, it may be possible to get it back under the new system but i do not do technical i just help
can you take a screen shot of whats happening so i can better assist you? and than Upload it by upload a file ?
because i have successfully used url copy image selection , multiple times so i wanna see whats going on with you


----------



## Ra$p0tin (May 9, 2014)

sunni said:


> are you on a phone or a computer?


Computer


----------



## sunni (May 9, 2014)

so you dont see this at all?


----------



## Ra$p0tin (May 9, 2014)

sunni said:


> so you dont see this at all? View attachment 3149077


That is correct, the button itself, and the link associated to it is not there. I see some other kind of weird image in it's place, and it does nothing if I click on it.

I've done some additional testing, and it's only in Chromium, and not Firefox on openSUSE 12.3. Not that the OS should matter.


----------



## sunni (May 9, 2014)

Ra$p0tin said:


> That is correct, the button itself, and the link associated to it is not there. I see some other kind of weird image in it's place, and it does nothing if I click on it.


what kinda image?
what browser are tyou using?


----------



## SomeGuy (May 9, 2014)

sunni said:


> that feature is no longer available at this time, it may be possible to get it back under the new system but i do not do technical i just help
> can you take a screen shot of whats happening so i can better assist you? and than Upload it by upload a file ?
> because i have successfully used url copy image selection , multiple times so i wanna see whats going on with you


The last time I tried it wouldn't even paste the URL. Before that it lets me past but pictures can be seen.

sucks big to lose access to all those resources uploaded


----------



## sunni (May 9, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> The last time I tried it wouldn't even paste the URL. Before that it lets me past but pictures can be seen.
> 
> sucks big to lose access to all those resources uploaded


have you tried a different browser? what browser are you currently using?


----------



## Ra$p0tin (May 9, 2014)

sunni said:


> have you tried a different browser? what browser are you currently using?


See #54


----------



## sunni (May 9, 2014)

Ra$p0tin said:


> See #54


sorry mate you mustved added that after i read it, im on my google chrome browser right now and am still not having the problem you are...hmmm


----------



## SomeGuy (May 9, 2014)

sunni said:


> have you tried a different browser? what browser are you currently using?



I use firefox. essentially my problem is that I cant reuse my pictures once I have uploaded them. I end up having to upload them again to each post.


----------



## sunni (May 9, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> I use firefox. essentially my problem is that I cant reuse my pictures once I have uploaded them. I end up having to upload them again to each post.


yeah i agree on the previous attachments like i said this new forum is still new so were implementing old features all the time when we can , so it may end up coming back if xenforo has that feature.
but as for copy image location , it should indeed work im not sure why it isnt for you , it works for me and i use firefox , all i can offer you is to ask admin in his thread in this support forum, and ask him if he can put in the feature youd like to see come back


----------



## Ra$p0tin (May 9, 2014)

I sit corrected, the link works it's just the button image is not there, If I could remember how to make this thing to take screen shots, I'd send a copy of what I am seeing. Maybe later


----------



## sunni (May 9, 2014)

just hit print screen on your keyboard paste in in paint crop it if you want and save it as a jpeg file


----------



## Ra$p0tin (May 9, 2014)




----------



## Nutes and Nugs (May 10, 2014)

22+ windows open!
Far out!

That button is weird looking to say the least.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (May 10, 2014)

Ra$p0tin said:


> View attachment 3149361


I see you’re running Linux.
Checking this out in Ubuntu and I see the upload button.

Tried to upload a pix but coulnt find any though I know there are pix on this puter.
Not gonna try to take a snapshot tonight.


----------



## sunni (May 10, 2014)

Ra$p0tin said:


> View attachment 3149361


looks like an add is blocking your view. ill let admin know i would suggest add blocker it should fix the issue


----------



## Ra$p0tin (May 10, 2014)

sunni said:


> looks like an add is blocking your view. ill let admin know i would suggest add blocker it should fix the issue


 
This is with adblocker installed.

I do see the button image briefly before it gets covered.


----------



## sunni (May 10, 2014)

hmmmmmmmmmm okie ill let admin know! ^_^


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (May 10, 2014)

Tried in chromium and I have the button.


----------



## Ra$p0tin (May 11, 2014)

Just for giggles I tried another machine with same version of the OS, and it behaves the same. I have a machine I want to install the newest version on before I upgrade others. I will post back the results.


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (May 21, 2014)

sunni said:


> ^_^


 hi sunni, I first read thru all this...and I didn't see anything on how to change my handle. "greenthumbsmcgee" can I change that or would I need to open a new account? I named myself before I thought I would be using this site as much as I do, now I want to take it a little more seriously, cause I love your site! keep up the good work!  thanks for help


----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 21, 2014)

I don't think soooooo...I would have had an uppercase H by now...


----------



## sunni (May 21, 2014)

GreenThumbsMcgee said:


> hi sunni, I first read thru all this...and I didn't see anything on how to change my handle. "greenthumbsmcgee" can I change that or would I need to open a new account? I named myself before I thought I would be using this site as much as I do, now I want to take it a little more seriously, cause I love your site! keep up the good work!  thanks for help


no you cants change your name on here, sorry about that


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (May 21, 2014)

sunni said:


> no you cants change your name on here, sorry about that


oh, its fine, I guess I am stuck with this goofy moniker, but that is okay, not like it matters.


----------



## sunni (May 21, 2014)

GreenThumbsMcgee said:


> oh, its fine, I guess I am stuck with this goofy moniker, but that is okay, not like it matters.


i like your name lol


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (May 21, 2014)

sunni said:


> i like your name lol


well thank you! yrs is not so bad yourself  lol


----------



## OUTDOOR FARMER (May 27, 2014)

sunni said:


> *Additional way to upload photos*
> Click the upload a file button on the reply box
> from there you can click full image or thumbnail View attachment 3040146


hi sunni, had some trouble, clicked on thumbnail for all and most came out very large, I'll look @ FAQ some more


----------



## sunni (May 27, 2014)

OUTDOOR FARMER said:


> hi sunni, had some trouble, clicked on thumbnail for all and most came out very large, I'll look @ FAQ some more


from your last post with pictures...alll i can say is thats what thumbnail is people are able to click it to make the photo bigger...which is what thumbnail is
it almost like heres a little preview picture...and if the user clicks it than they can make it bigger to have a better view


----------



## cat of curiosity (May 29, 2014)

how do you find threads you've started?

POW!

i got one good!


----------



## sunni (May 30, 2014)

cat of curiosity said:


> how do you find threads you've started?
> 
> POW!
> 
> i got one good!


go to your profile click information
click find all threads started by (your name)


----------



## cat of curiosity (May 30, 2014)

sunni said:


> go to your profile click information
> click find all threads started by (your name)


thank you!


----------



## OUTDOOR FARMER (May 30, 2014)

sunni said:


> from your last post with pictures...alll i can say is thats what thumbnail is people are able to click it to make the photo bigger...which is what thumbnail is
> it almost like heres a little preview picture...and if the user clicks it than they can make it bigger to have a better view


maybe I didn't explain it right, I posted pics. 1 posted as a thumbnail and the rest posted as very large images without having to click on them, also off topic,, where is my roll it up ( tab ) located if this makes sense. thank you


----------



## sunni (May 30, 2014)

OUTDOOR FARMER said:


> maybe I didn't explain it right, I posted pics. 1 posted as a thumbnail and the rest posted as very large images without having to click on them, also off topic,, where is my roll it up ( tab ) located if this makes sense. thank you


we no longer have a my rollitup
if youre looking for your subbed threads.
its under "watched threads" which can be found at the top of this page in the lime green area.

ahh i get your question now i believe its the file size they ended up being clikcable to big pictures on a different window/tab.


----------



## Jon Galt (Jun 1, 2014)

Can someone tell me where the "like" button is? I'm new to posting and can't find the like button.


----------



## sunni (Jun 1, 2014)

You need to be an established member first


----------



## Jon Galt (Jun 1, 2014)

Thanks sunni.


----------



## sunni (Jun 1, 2014)

no problemo


----------



## tokerwolf (Jun 22, 2014)

no signature option to go to help!

I'm tryin to edit my signture, its a 3 year old grow still in there, cant find the the signature tab under settings. its just not there for some reason. even though one of the posts here clearly shows the signature tab but when i go there, its not there for me. whats going on?


----------



## sunni (Jun 22, 2014)

tokerwolf said:


> no signature option to go to help!


when we switched to the new format certain ranks got less permissions, so even thoughy ou joined in 2011 because you didnt particpate on the board much it may have put your permissions lower.

if you click your name on the right hand corner 
doy ou see "Signature"  if not you jsut need to become a higher ranked member which is fairly easy go chit chat it up ont he board ect


----------



## tokerwolf (Jun 22, 2014)

yup no sig option for me, it goes personal details then contact details. so i have to be a higher rank member to do sigs again? i see, can you delete my signature for me please? now that i look back, what i put there seems stupid now, and i dont wanna sport an old grow journal i didnt bother finish posting about. (grow did go well though)


----------



## sunni (Jun 22, 2014)

tokerwolf said:


> yup no sig option for me, it goes personal details then contact details. so i have to be a higher rank member to do sigs again? i see, can you delete my signature for me please? now that i look back, what i put there seems stupid now, and i dont wanna sport an old grow journal i didnt bother finish posting about. (grow did go well though)


Yeah i can totally delete it for you!


----------



## sunni (Jun 22, 2014)

okie dokie done!


----------



## tokerwolf (Jun 22, 2014)

thank you!  yea i wasnt feeling the love with my journal back then so i stopped posting here. then about a week ago i came across HB's dyna-grow vs AN grow and would like to get in touch with HB and get advice on my current grow (going Dyna). Thanks a ton for the help Sunni


----------



## sunni (Jun 22, 2014)

tokerwolf said:


> thank you!  yea i wasnt feeling the love with my journal back then so i stopped posting here. then about a week ago i came across HB's dyna-grow vs AN grow and would like to get in touch with HB and get advice on my current grow (going Dyna). Thanks a ton for the help Sunni


absolutely no problem if you need anymore help just contact me again! ill be sure to help you ASAP but i work weekends so bare withm e if i take a bit!


----------



## tokerwolf (Jun 22, 2014)

will do


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 29, 2014)

OOooh - I have question?

How full can my box be? I have heard, that no matter how gaping and enormous my box may be in my mind's eye - I can only fit a finite amount of people in there...

How much can my box hold? 

Thank you!

IN-box....


----------



## Commander Strax (Jun 29, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> OOooh - I have question?
> 
> How full can my box be? I have heard, that no matter how gaping and enormous my box may be in my mind's eye - I can only fit a finite amount of people in there...
> 
> ...


If you need help figuring it out, I will volunteer to help fill your box


----------



## sunni (Jun 29, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> OOooh - I have question?
> 
> How full can my box be? I have heard, that no matter how gaping and enormous my box may be in my mind's eye - I can only fit a finite amount of people in there...
> 
> ...


i believe its like 100 or 50....could be wrong on that since i havent actually found out since we switched from vbulletin to xenforo and i personally dont have a size limit


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 29, 2014)

sunni said:


> i believe its like 100 or 50....could be wrong on that since i havent actually found out since we switched from vbulletin to xenforo and i personally dont have a size limit


Oh whew - my box isn't NEARLY that full....crisis averted! Thank you!


----------



## FATNIZZLE420 (Aug 26, 2014)

I'm using my Samsung Galaxy Note3 and I don't have a Signature button in my account settings. Please help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## sunni (Sep 23, 2014)

FATNIZZLE420 said:


> I'm using my Samsung Galaxy Note3 and I don't have a Signature button in my account settings. Please help. Thanks in advance.


as far as i can tell on phones theres no signatures.


----------



## LordDiesel (Nov 2, 2014)

No Like button with safari or am I just not seeing it?


----------



## sunni (Nov 2, 2014)

LordDiesel said:


> No Like button with safari or am I just not seeing it?


you need to become an established member before you get a like button


----------



## LordDiesel (Nov 2, 2014)

sunni said:


> you need to become an established member before you get a like button


Ahhh, got ya, thanks!


----------



## ZoBudd (Jan 9, 2015)

What's the RIU protocol on re-posting info from other sites?
For exampleosting a description, paste and link to an article on plant problems from THCTalk.


----------



## sunni (Jan 10, 2015)

ZoBudd said:


> What's the RIU protocol on re-posting info from other sites?
> For exampleosting a description, paste and link to an article on plant problems from THCTalk.


you should be perfectly fine doing so everyone does ,


----------



## SkyHighGrower (Jan 17, 2015)

sunni said:


> Hi gang I'll add what i know for now for help, granted not every feature works yet.
> However , gunna try and make it a wee bit easier for you guys and gals!
> 
> 
> ...


Can you contact me? I want to advertise.


----------



## sunni (Jan 17, 2015)

SkyHighGrower said:


> Can you contact me? I want to advertise.


Hi! Mods dont do advertisement here but you can email 
[email protected] for more information! 
welcome and have a good day!


----------



## SkyHighGrower (Jan 17, 2015)

sunni said:


> Hi! Mods dont do advertisement here but you can email
> [email protected] for more information!
> welcome and have a good day!


thanks


----------



## Cowboy Kahlil (Jan 23, 2015)

I'm using a desktop and can't see the signature button. Is that another one you only get after becoming an Established member?


----------



## Shig87 (May 13, 2015)

how to start a conversation doesnt work for me aswell  i also cant like someones post


----------



## sunni (May 14, 2015)

Shig87 said:


> how to start a conversation doesnt work for me aswell  i also cant like someones post


youre too new of a member to have those yet


----------



## texasjack (Aug 15, 2015)

Is our photo information erased when we upload or do we have to do it ourselves? Thinking of location data, name, and all that.


----------



## shahomy (Aug 24, 2015)

where do "saved drafts" go? I saved one ... but where is it?
thank you


----------



## sunni (Aug 25, 2015)

shahomy said:


> where do "saved drafts" go? I saved one ... but where is it?
> thank you


as if youre replying to something? it just saves automatically so if your browser dies you can continue typing where it saved


----------



## shahomy (Aug 25, 2015)

Hello, and thanks for the reply


sunni said:


> as if youre replying to something?


Yes, or actually I was starting a new thread....I clicked drafts button, and clicked save draft...so now, I`d like resume creating message(day later), but can`t find it...


----------



## jacrispy (Sep 2, 2015)

How can I see how many times a thread has been viewed?


----------



## sunni (Sep 2, 2015)

jacrispy said:


> How can I see how many times a thread has been viewed?


If you're on mobile it doesn't show 
If you're on a computer find the thread in the area you put it before you click on it shows the views I believe on the right could be ride under the title
I'm on mobile right now sorry

Views are not a reliable source however it doesn't mean that people have read the thread it means it's been "show " to that many people or robots , guests, non logged in viewers , search bots etc

It's not reliable


----------



## jacrispy (Sep 2, 2015)

sunni said:


> If you're on mobile it doesn't show
> If you're on a computer find the thread in the area you put it before you click on it shows the views I believe on the right could be ride under the title
> I'm on mobile right now sorry
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## XtraNice (Oct 24, 2015)

beuffer420 said:


> I don't even have a like button must be my iPad and I still can't upload certain pics I suck at this stuff to begin with so gonna take me a minute to get this new stuff


I am on a pc laptop and can't find a like button either???


----------



## sunni (Oct 24, 2015)

XtraNice said:


> I am on a pc laptop and can't find a like button either???


welcome to riu youre too new of a member to have the like button yet you need to be more active, post more and make some friends


----------



## sunni (Oct 24, 2015)

XtraNice said:


> but i am on a pc laptop and htere is only an number and reply with no like. No biggie, jsut can't figure out how to "like" someone's post


ive already responded to you here just a post up 


sunni said:


> welcome to riu youre too new of a member to have the like button yet you need to be more active, post more and make some friends


----------



## XtraNice (Oct 24, 2015)

sunni said:


> *HOW TO REPLY: *
> View attachment 3040151


oh ok, i see, someone said i need to write more posts for the like button to pop up. cool. I am going to colorado for Christmas and am sooooo excited!!!


----------



## XtraNice (Oct 24, 2015)

sunni said:


> ive already responded to you here just a post up


yeah, fianlly got that, sunni. Thanks!


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 24, 2015)

Hi XtraNice.


----------



## FreeTheMaryJane (Nov 7, 2015)

I dont have the option to change my sig in the settings =/ its just missing


----------



## sunni (Nov 7, 2015)

FreeTheMaryJane said:


> I dont have the option to change my sig in the settings =/ its just missing


when we switched to xenforo older members who dont have many posts like yourself still need to be more active to become an established member thats why just post in toke n talk make some friends it'll eventually happen basically your account is on restart


----------



## FreeTheMaryJane (Nov 7, 2015)

aaahhhh yes please delete my sig then if possible, its linked to an unfinished grow


----------



## sunni (Nov 19, 2015)

closing and unsticking this thread however starting this thread here https://www.rollitup.org/t/basic-riu-site-functions-faq.890488/

all same content, more organized and prettier thanks!
this thread was originally made due to the very quick switch from xenforo to vbullentin i was trying initially to cull the herd of questions due to our switch over 

it has served its purpose however its unorganized and rushed


----------

